

Ask HN: How to get clients for my freelance site? - notastartup

So I created a basic page highlighting the services I am providing. I have posted on linkedin groups with relevant articles and discussion material. What other methods to drive leads to my website?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsonify.com is the site, any feedbacks or advice would be great.<p>My story of how I started this was while I was working as a backend developer for a local company, I realized how important it was to have a solid API. More so, when I began creating mobile applications based on the company&#x27;s API, the API was the bread and butter, even though it was poorly done at the time. I want to offer a complete development service using the API first principles(api-first.com) but not sure how I can get clients on board with this and who to market to.
======
gus_massa
Not exactly what you asked, but are you subscribed to patio11 mailing list?
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/](https://training.kalzumeus.com/)

One example that may be useful for you:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consultin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1)

~~~
notastartup
it's still very good thank you!

